# air susp light not coming on



## hatemenow (May 16, 2007)

My friend has a 02 allroad and said the susp light is not coming on...I know his front bag is leaking but now light not coming on at all. 

any advice guys?? 
Ive replaced two bags for him, but never heard of this before...


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

hatemenow said:


> My friend has a 02 allroad and said the susp light is not coming on...I know his front bag is leaking but now light not coming on at all.
> 
> any advice guys??
> Ive replaced two bags for him, but never heard of this before...


There's no actual suspension code for a leaky airbag. The compressor will just cut on to maintain the pressure in the tank more frequently. If you have a VAGCOM/VCDS, you might see an intermittent G231 (or something similar) code - or you could see a timeout code for the compressor. Both of them are 'soft' codes IIRC. 

Now, have you previously replaced the front bag that's now suspected of leaking?


----------

